# Cherry Tarts



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Here is a recipe wife makes around the holidays .. she says it's simple ..I don't eat the cherries and she makes a few for me with chocolate ...(Hershey kiss)

you need
2 -8 oz cream cheese
3/4 cup cugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon lemon juice
 Nilla vanilla wafers
and the FOIL baking cups ..
cherry pie filling

combine all ingredients except the vanilla wafers, easier if you let the cream cheese soften up a bit, using a muffin pan, put foil cups in the pan, add 1 wafer into each foil cup, then fill half full of mixture, preheat oven to 350, bake for 15 minutes , let cool and add cherry pie filling or blueberry, blackberry , etc ...








refrigerate aterwards
The wafer is the cake on these cherry cheese cakes ...........


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing griz.Think i'll make a 1/2 batch since sweets abound these days :)


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks motocrash ....thanks for the point as well .... wife says it/s simple to make.. she makes these every year .. seems like forever ..


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Great stuff. Seems like something I can handle, since I am not much of a baker or dessert maker.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> Great stuff. Seems like something I can handle, since I am not much of a baker or dessert maker.



thanks .trbtt1 . baking is the wife's thing though ..


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Same here. I cooked in a restaurant many moons ago in a previous life and been grilling' and Q-ing for years, but have baked nary a cake, pie or cookie. My wife, who can actually follow a recipe, does the baking and confections.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> Same here. I cooked in a restaurant many moons ago in a previous life and been grilling' and Q-ing for years, but have baked nary a cake, pie or cookie. My wife, who can actually follow a recipe, does the baking and confections.



She baked 3 different types of cookies this year, pumpkin rolls, nutrolls also ..makes home smell good .. lol


----------

